# all gone wrong



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

hi guys,
got a letter from the home office yesderday( friday) my application for resedency and citizenship has been rejected....gutted!.
3 weeks to leave or be deported which i think is a breach of human rites .iv put down an appeal through my asylum cordinator which should allow me to stay until september i hope.
im really stressed at the moment . im that annoyed im gonna go take this to court as a human rites issue.
so much for a civilised nation...i suggest that if you guys have any compassion please vote this government out at the earliest election.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

whats your situtation? Why did you come over here originally? Where were you originally from? What have you been working as here?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> whats your situtation? Why did you come over here originally? Where were you originally from? What have you been working as here?


im from split in croatia. i came over to this country to improve my standard of life.

not currently working.

i have a way of staying if im desperate but id rather use other ways.

i was confident of gaining a pass to stay and am upset at whats arrived.

but its not over yet! i hope


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I feel bad for you, having to leave, but I can see where the home office is coming from. You arent here because of a threat to your life, and you arent exactly contributing to society. I don't think you stand much of a chance at any court. How is it a breach of human rights?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I feel bad for you, having to leave, but I can see where the home office is coming from. You arent here because of a threat to your life, and you arent exactly contributing to society. I don't think you stand much of a chance at any court. How is it a breach of human rights?


iv got a nice little flat now and have put down some roots. so to be removed with such short notice is a breach of human rites.
the government has let hundrets of criminals free in the last few months and now they want me to go??.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> im from split in croatia. i came over to this country to improve my standard of life.
> 
> not currently working.
> 
> ...


how are you earning a living then over here to pay for the flat? If you arent contributing to the country (i.e. working and paying taxes) I dont see why you should be here to be honest.

How long have you been here and have you worked at all in that time?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

patriot said:


> hi guys,
> got a letter from the home office yesderday( friday) my application for resedency and citizenship has been rejected....gutted!.
> 3 weeks to leave or be deported which i think is a breach of human rites .iv put down an appeal through my asylum cordinator which should allow me to stay until september i hope.
> im really stressed at the moment . im that annoyed im gonna go take this to court as a human rites issue.
> so much for a civilised nation...i suggest that if you guys have any compassion please vote this government out at the earliest election.


EDITED by Craig.....that kind of post is what we dont need in this forum, and those kind of extremist views are what we dont need in the UK.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

studmuffin992 said:


> hi guys,
> got a letter from the home office yesderday( friday) my application for resedency and citizenship has been rejected....gutted!.
> 3 weeks to leave or be deported which i think is a breach of human rites .iv put down an appeal through my asylum cordinator which should allow me to stay until september i hope.
> im really stressed at the moment . im that annoyed im gonna go take this to court as a human rites issue.
> so much for a civilised nation...i suggest that if you guys have any compassion please vote this government out at the earliest election.


EDITED by Craig.....that kind of post is what we dont need in this forum, and those kind of extremist views are what we dont need in the UK.
[/quote]

this reply from this guy is totally RACIST !!!!!!!

ok im over here and i appreciate your concerns over money ect ect but whats said above by this guy is totally over the top.

whats happened to the uk forum? its lost the plot !!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> this reply from this guy is totally RACIST !!!!!!!
> 
> ok im over here and i appreciate your concerns over money ect ect but whats said above by this guy is totally over the top.
> 
> whats happened to the uk forum? its lost the plot !!!!


I have edited out what he said and reported it to the top guys on here, that post was not what we want on here and was not worth the light of day.

Feel free to carry on this thread, but anyone who goes above and beyond what can be classed as racist will be dealt with further.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> this reply from this guy is totally RACIST !!!!!!!
> 
> ok im over here and i appreciate your concerns over money ect ect but whats said above by this guy is totally over the top.
> 
> whats happened to the uk forum? its lost the plot !!!!


I have edited out what he said and reported it to the top guys on here, that post was not what we want on here and was not worth the light of day.

Feel free to carry on this thread, but anyone who goes above and beyond what can be classed as racist will be dealt with further.
[/quote]sorry craig im not willing to carry on with this thread, the racist element on here is just too offensive and i think further comments will embarrase the uk forum


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> sorry craig im not willing to carry on with this thread, the racist element on here is just too offensive and i think further comments will embarrase the uk forum


thats fine, I understand where you are coming from.

Just so other members know, racism of any kind will not be tolerated on this board. This could of been a very good topic (although two clear opinions are valid) without the racist remarks. As a result a member has got himself suspended.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

as you remember my 'ding-dong' the other day...i just wonder if winding these people up is the whole point !


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> as you remember my 'ding-dong' the other day...i just wonder if winding these people up is the whole point !


no way!i clearly stated the facts of my resedency in britain. getting deported is something that im dreading and hardly a joking matter on my part. 
im very worried about it .

id very much welcome suggestions about any ideas that you or anybody have that could assist me.
my last and final option is to marry one of several single mother types that live in our block but im not really attracted to women and the thought of having to live and pretend for 2 years is very unpleasant and its harder to make the people in the home office trust such weddings.

so id much rather look at maybe some other way the whole issue is causing me less and less sleep.
your really lucky to have been born in to this country and i wish i was u


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i appreciate what you are saying but not so long ago you was telling us how great life was (free house,car etc). that might be why your not getting much sympathy. whilst i dont know your reasons for getting deported,i find that strange as we seem to let anyone in this country.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> i appreciate what you are saying but not so long ago you was telling us how great life was (free house,car etc). that might be why your not getting much sympathy. whilst i dont know your reasons for getting deported,i find that strange as we seem to let anyone in this country.


this country lets people in due to the fact that overall the british people are very humane and appreciate that foreigners can intergrate and be usefull in society. unfortunatly the red tape involved in letting "aliens" work here is so very hard to break through to.

if your under the impression that i was in some way bragging about my free stuff then your wrong i was telling you in my own way what your country had the charity to give me and how gratefull i am!
i cant go into my deportation facts right now as i intend to possibly sue if my legal aid is granted and
these facts are private until any case is seen .
i dont expect any sympathy im just chatting with friends and hopefully showing you the other side of the coin


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

how long have you been here then?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

from november 2004


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So I'f I'm hearing this correctly. and If I interpret it correctly with American terms for these situations. 
You came there on a visa to visit. While there you took up home and utilized the gov funding for your pad and living expenses. 
Now your visa is expired and the gov is saying "hey buddy your vacations over. its time to go home."
So to be exact you are effectively trying to go around the "SYSTEM" to get your residency. Well suck it up nancy boy. You're gonna have to marry one of them gals. Since you haven't really contributed to the community that you live, cause If I remember correctly you don't work and all your taxes are fronted by your local government.

I'm confused as to how this is a humanitarian issue. Its not the governments issue that you made a couple friends while here. Nor is it their issue that you went there to under the guise of visiting when actually you were trying to take up permanent residency. Perhaps you should have attempted to go thru the citizenship process before you moved there.

I would say the local gov has been very kind. The US would have been telling you to leave after 3 months.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> So I'f I'm hearing this correctly. and If I interpret it correctly with American terms for these situations.
> You came there on a visa to visit. While there you took up home and utilized the gov funding for your pad and living expenses.
> Now your visa is expired and the gov is saying "hey buddy your vacations over. its time to go home."
> So to be exact you are effectively trying to go around the "SYSTEM" to get your residency. Well suck it up nancy boy. You're gonna have to marry one of them gals. Since you haven't really contributed to the community that you live, cause If I remember correctly you don't work and all your taxes are fronted by your local government.
> ...


i came here to seek sanctuary no actual visa was required and i defenatly wasnt on vacation.
id love to contribute to the local community.
its not possible for me to apply for citizenship until im actually here.

how would you feel if you found a new home and settled down only to be torn away again .


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

patriot said:


> i came here to seek sanctuary no actual visa was required and i defenatly wasnt on vacation.
> id love to contribute to the local community.
> its not possible for me to apply for citizenship until im actually here.
> 
> how would you feel if you found a new home and settled down only to be torn away again .


If I snuck in I would expect that there might be the problem of that catching up to me. 
You seem to not want to acknolage the fact that you snuck into a country and have been leaching of its system for almost two years. 
You say "I'd love to contribute to the local community" Well you've had two years to do so what are you waiting for? aside from sucking the goverment tit what have you been doing to earn your right to live there? Do you think citizenship is the right of everyone? What do you even do for money? Why did you NEED to come to that country? 
You talk about what you'd like to do and all but you don't talk about what you actually have done or do. 
You talk about your NEED but you mention nothing about what justifys that need. could you not find work in your home land? Do you not have any usefull skills to contribute there or in the country that you are in now? If you were a citizen, What would you do? What kind of job would you take up and why can you not do that in your home land?

Bottom line is it boils down to this. Why should they allow you to come in there and take a potential job from a native if you can do the same thing back home and help your HOME economy.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> i came here to seek sanctuary no actual visa was required and i defenatly wasnt on vacation.
> id love to contribute to the local community.
> its not possible for me to apply for citizenship until im actually here.
> 
> how would you feel if you found a new home and settled down only to be torn away again .


If I snuck in I would expect that there might be the problem of that catching up to me. 
You seem to not want to acknolage the fact that you snuck into a country and have been leaching of its system for almost two years. 
You say "I'd love to contribute to the local community" Well you've had two years to do so what are you waiting for? aside from sucking the goverment tit what have you been doing to earn your right to live there? Do you think citizenship is the right of everyone? What do you even do for money? Why did you NEED to come to that country? 
You talk about what you'd like to do and all but you don't talk about what you actually have done or do. 
You talk about your NEED but you mention nothing about what justifys that need. could you not find work in your home land? Do you not have any usefull skills to contribute there or in the country that you are in now? If you were a citizen, What would you do? What kind of job would you take up and why can you not do that in your home land?

Bottom line is it boils down to this. Why should they allow you to come in there and take a potential job from a native if you can do the same thing back home and help your HOME economy.
[/quote]

you would not belive the paperwork involved in trying to get permition to work in this country!
ofcourse citizenship is not a right but that does not stop a person feeling bad about being refused

im given a total of £73.97 per week from the government and a flat which i share with my man.
back home i was a motor mechanic although most cars over here are so far forward in techknowlegy that i doubt my skills are usefull anymore.
i used to earn some money by private fighting but i hurt a guy too bad and got involved with the police which may have cost me in the long term my position over here.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

OooooooK.

Yes I do know the paperwork involved. It's actually alot tougher getting into the US.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> OooooooK.
> 
> Yes I do know the paperwork involved. It's actually alot tougher getting into the US.


i really cant comment on the US paperwork and so i will take your word for it.
the US is a fantasic country but i never felt the need to live over there as you probably know i have issues with your gun culture and other little stuff. but i appreciate many other great things about the states


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> i came here to seek sanctuary no actual visa was required and i defenatly wasnt on vacation.
> id love to contribute to the local community.
> its not possible for me to apply for citizenship until im actually here.
> 
> how would you feel if you found a new home and settled down only to be torn away again .


If I snuck in I would expect that there might be the problem of that catching up to me. 
You seem to not want to acknolage the fact that you snuck into a country and have been leaching of its system for almost two years. 
You say "I'd love to contribute to the local community" Well you've had two years to do so what are you waiting for? aside from sucking the goverment tit what have you been doing to earn your right to live there? Do you think citizenship is the right of everyone? What do you even do for money? Why did you NEED to come to that country? 
You talk about what you'd like to do and all but you don't talk about what you actually have done or do. 
You talk about your NEED but you mention nothing about what justifys that need. could you not find work in your home land? Do you not have any usefull skills to contribute there or in the country that you are in now? If you were a citizen, What would you do? What kind of job would you take up and why can you not do that in your home land?

Bottom line is it boils down to this. Why should they allow you to come in there and take a potential job from a native if you can do the same thing back home and help your HOME economy.
[/quote]
100% right blacksunshine







at least someone else can see it


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> i came here to seek sanctuary no actual visa was required and i defenatly wasnt on vacation.
> id love to contribute to the local community.
> its not possible for me to apply for citizenship until im actually here.
> 
> how would you feel if you found a new home and settled down only to be torn away again .


If I snuck in I would expect that there might be the problem of that catching up to me. 
You seem to not want to acknolage the fact that you snuck into a country and have been leaching of its system for almost two years. 
You say "I'd love to contribute to the local community" Well you've had two years to do so what are you waiting for? aside from sucking the goverment tit what have you been doing to earn your right to live there? Do you think citizenship is the right of everyone? What do you even do for money? Why did you NEED to come to that country? 
You talk about what you'd like to do and all but you don't talk about what you actually have done or do. 
You talk about your NEED but you mention nothing about what justifys that need. could you not find work in your home land? Do you not have any usefull skills to contribute there or in the country that you are in now? If you were a citizen, What would you do? What kind of job would you take up and why can you not do that in your home land?

Bottom line is it boils down to this. Why should they allow you to come in there and take a potential job from a native if you can do the same thing back home and help your HOME economy.
[/quote]
100% right blacksunshine







at least someone else can see it








[/quote]

ok u seem a clever guy...tell me what you would do in my position dont be boring and say get out!
how would you have done things differently


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i work in my own country.......tell us why you are being deported


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> i work in my own country.......tell us why you are being deported


if you had my life you would be exactly the same as me.

"unsuitable" but i think the trouble i suffered in essex was not a help.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


read a few threads up it came to nothing in the end but i think it was recorded against me.
im a very good person and try to be a decent human being but how many of us go through life un tainted?
has your life been perfect? i hope so my friend


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


read a few threads up it came to nothing in the end but i think it was recorded against me.
im a very good person and try to be a decent human being but how many of us go through life un tainted?
has your life been perfect? i hope so my friend
[/quote]
ive read some of your posts and you seem to want to disagree with everyone. so tell me why you are getting thrown out of our green and pleasant land and save me searching for the answers.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


read a few threads up it came to nothing in the end but i think it was recorded against me.
im a very good person and try to be a decent human being but how many of us go through life un tainted?
has your life been perfect? i hope so my friend
[/quote]
ive read some of your posts and you seem to want to disagree with everyone. so tell me why you are getting thrown out of our green and pleasant land and save me searching for the answers.
[/quote]

if im 100% honest im not totally sure but i should find out later this week as iv got my appeal meeting with my agency.
last november i was involved in a money fight in essex in which a man was hurt to my regret and i was questioned and bailled for further replies but it was dropped.
the man is ok now


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

patriot said:


> what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


read a few threads up it came to nothing in the end but i think it was recorded against me.
im a very good person and try to be a decent human being but how many of us go through life un tainted?
has your life been perfect? i hope so my friend
[/quote]
ive read some of your posts and you seem to want to disagree with everyone. so tell me why you are getting thrown out of our green and pleasant land and save me searching for the answers.
[/quote]

if im 100% honest im not totally sure but i should find out later this week as iv got my appeal meeting with my agency.
last november i was involved in a money fight in essex in which a man was hurt to my regret and i was questioned and bailled for further replies but it was dropped.
the man is ok now
[/quote]

I will ask you again. Should you get approved. What do you have to offer your new home?
Prize fighting is not a benifit to the commuinty. And working at the local burger shack isn't really considered providing yourself a better life.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> what t f happened in essex? is your lifa a 'bad lot'


read a few threads up it came to nothing in the end but i think it was recorded against me.
im a very good person and try to be a decent human being but how many of us go through life un tainted?
has your life been perfect? i hope so my friend
[/quote]
ive read some of your posts and you seem to want to disagree with everyone. so tell me why you are getting thrown out of our green and pleasant land and save me searching for the answers.
[/quote]

if im 100% honest im not totally sure but i should find out later this week as iv got my appeal meeting with my agency.
last november i was involved in a money fight in essex in which a man was hurt to my regret and i was questioned and bailled for further replies but it was dropped.
the man is ok now
[/quote]

I will ask you again. Should you get approved. What do you have to offer your new home?
Prize fighting is not a benifit to the commuinty. And working at the local burger shack isn't really considered providing yourself a better life.
[/quote]

i intend to train as a plumber when and if im accepted for a passport. im hard working and keen to earn a lot of money.
who mentioned burger shack? dont stereo type me you dont know me well enough


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

patriot said:


> i intend to train as a plumber when and if im accepted for a passport. im hard working and keen to earn a lot of money.
> who mentioned burger shack? dont stereo type me you dont know me well enough


If I was stereotyping you I would have said you were a lazy f****t that is only after handouts.

However you have eluded as to what you do or what you offer this new country that you are trying to live in. So one must only assume that your asperations are low. of course I'm not going to assume that your planning on being a rocket sicentist
Why are you not training for this already? Why don't you show them that you are trying to make a life for yourself rather then just leaching off them and waiting. Show them that you actually re trying to make a better life by actually trying to make a better life for yourself. maybe that might help your petition. As far as they see you now your just leaching and causing trouble. think about the image you convey to those that would judge you. because it is their opinions that matter not your own. At least in this situation.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> i intend to train as a plumber when and if im accepted for a passport. im hard working and keen to earn a lot of money.
> who mentioned burger shack? dont stereo type me you dont know me well enough


If I was stereotyping you I would have said you were a lazy f****t that is only after handouts.

However you have eluded as to what you do or what you offer this new country that you are trying to live in. So one must only assume that your asperations are low. of course I'm not going to assume that your planning on being a rocket sicentist
Why are you not training for this already? Why don't you show them that you are trying to make a life for yourself rather then just leaching off them and waiting. Show them that you actually re trying to make a better life by actually trying to make a better life for yourself. maybe that might help your petition. As far as they see you now your just leaching and causing trouble. think about the image you convey to those that would judge you. because it is their opinions that matter not your own. At least in this situation.
[/quote]

cant i make this clear enough? im totally not allowed to work and pay tax! nor am i allowed to enrol in any form of course!!! dont you think i would?
watching daytime tv and spending time in the gym is all im able to do!!!!!!!
read the above understand what your reading


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> i intend to train as a plumber when and if im accepted for a passport. im hard working and keen to earn a lot of money.
> who mentioned burger shack? dont stereo type me you dont know me well enough


If I was stereotyping you I would have said you were a lazy f****t that is only after handouts.

However you have eluded as to what you do or what you offer this new country that you are trying to live in. So one must only assume that your asperations are low. of course I'm not going to assume that your planning on being a rocket sicentist
Why are you not training for this already? Why don't you show them that you are trying to make a life for yourself rather then just leaching off them and waiting. Show them that you actually re trying to make a better life by actually trying to make a better life for yourself. maybe that might help your petition. As far as they see you now your just leaching and causing trouble. think about the image you convey to those that would judge you. because it is their opinions that matter not your own. At least in this situation.
[/quote]
this is so true.....no matter how you dress it up your leaching off our country and you most certainly dont have a 'right' to be here

bye bye


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

patriot said:


> cant i make this clear enough? im totally not allowed to work and pay tax! nor am i allowed to enrol in any form of course!!! dont you think i would?
> watching daytime tv and spending time in the gym is all im able to do!!!!!!!
> read the above understand what your reading


You mean the goverment won't pay for it for you. I highly doubt that you are barred from seeking any kind of education. even if it is not accredited. 
Sorry man sitting around watching daytime TV dosen't really cut. 
Maybe if your not interested in even trying. you should go back to your country and wait untill a time that you are more motivated to try and do SOMETHING to better your life rather then waiting for goverment handouts from a goverment that is not even yours.

Apparently these things don't sink into your head. You can be doing SOMETHING. Community service, helping those in need. SOMETHING. But no your milking the goverment and doing nothing. And you hope to provide a country with skills that you don't even posess. Why do you think that this is acceptable? 
Again do you live in this reality or is everything for you suppose to be a handout.

this might be a shock to you but there is more ways to contribute to a community then just paying taxes.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> cant i make this clear enough? im totally not allowed to work and pay tax! nor am i allowed to enrol in any form of course!!! dont you think i would?
> watching daytime tv and spending time in the gym is all im able to do!!!!!!!
> read the above understand what your reading


You mean the goverment won't pay for it for you. I highly doubt that you are barred from seeking any kind of education. even if it is not accredited. 
Sorry man sitting around watching daytime TV dosen't really cut. 
Maybe if your not interested in even trying. you should go back to your country and wait untill a time that you are more motivated to try and do SOMETHING to better your life rather then waiting for goverment handouts from a goverment that is not even yours.

Apparently these things don't sink into your head. You can be doing SOMETHING. Community service, helping those in need. SOMETHING. But no your milking the goverment and doing nothing. And you hope to provide a country with skills that you don't even posess. Why do you think that this is acceptable? 
Again do you live in this reality or is everything for you suppose to be a handout.

this might be a shock to you but there is more ways to contribute to a community then just paying taxes.
[/quote]

if this fine country is going to offer me the thing that im ENTITLED to then i would be fool to refuse.

i do intend to get employment as id like to have more beer money basically but im not here to provide community service free to anybody im not a slave! dont go saying that im claiming money for nothing all im claiming is my legal right not a penny more or less.infact i do pay a form of tax in the way of VAT on goods purchased so the money im given goes back into society.

education in the subject im interested in is not available or i really would have booked myself onto a course and developed.
you can moan and groan all you like these are the facts and if i have to find a english bride to stay here then i will do so !although this does not appeal to me or my partner as i would have to lie to her of my intentions and obviously provide bedroom activity for her so i pray that i dont.

england has much to be proud of including quality football teams and compassion for others i feel proud to live here and proud of my english brothers.when i am in employment i will pay all my care back in high taxes and that will be my community service.
god bless you all english brothers and sisters


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

its not the people taking advantage that others should have a go at, its the system that is flawed.

No offence to you, or anyone in your position, but I personally feel we shouldnt take in so many foreigners, needy or not. We struggle to look after our own (poor NHS, poor education, etc) let alone throwing money down the drain at others who know how to use our system. You dont see other leading European countries (France, Germany, and Spain) taking in so many, and if they do they certainly dont throw money and housing at them like we do.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> its not the people taking advantage that others should have a go at, its the system that is flawed.
> 
> No offence to you, or anyone in your position, but I personally feel we shouldnt take in so many foreigners, needy or not. We struggle to look after our own (poor NHS, poor education, etc) let alone throwing money down the drain at others who know how to use our system. You dont see other leading European countries (France, Germany, and Spain) taking in so many, and if they do they certainly dont throw money and housing at them like we do.


i take your point craig and if i was in your position i probably would feel something simmilar.

i was able to select the uk as a place to live on the basis of several points......

good chance of staying,

suitable life and money available,

nice people,

good football,

nhs.

the weather is wet sometimes but i love it here now and feel like home to me.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> i take your point craig and if i was in your position i probably would feel something simmilar.
> 
> i was able to select the uk as a place to live on the basis of several points......
> 
> ...


yeah I dont blame you one bit for wanting to come here. If I lived outside of this country and saw what was available here I would try my best to get here and stay. There has to be a point though when we change things, as like I said above, we are strugling to look after ourselves, let alone if more and more people keep coming here.

If you do have to go then I'll feel sorry for you, as you do sound like you'd be willing to work + put money back into the country. Its more the ones who just live off the state who we should be looking at getting rid of.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks for your kind words craig but hopefully things will happen to make my stay over here longer and permenant if possible.

enjoy the football tonight


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

where do you get this 'ENTITLED' rubbish from ?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn I guess my sterotyping and generalizations about you were correct.

BTW you are an illeagal you are not ENTITLED to ANYTHING. Perhaps if you were actually trying they might have seen that. But bottom line is you have been a leach and the country you are in is tired of putting you up. 
You are entitled to getting your ass deported. And nothing more.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

fully agree with you black and alan


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

have you not read that he hasnt been allowed to work (legally). Im not sure on the legal issues involved, but if this is true then its not his fault they have taken so long to decide if he can stay or not.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> where do you get this 'ENTITLED' rubbish from ?


READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.

im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CraigStables said:


> READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.
> 
> im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation


Dude it is you that needs to learn and gain from this conversation. Your not educating anyone. I've taken in all the information that you've put fourth. I've given you some of the best advice anyone is goign to give you on this subject. But you feel that you are in the right. If you were then you wouldnt be getting deported now would you?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.
> 
> im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation


Dude it is you that needs to learn and gain from this conversation. Your not educating anyone. I've taken in all the information that you've put fourth. I've given you some of the best advice anyone is goign to give you on this subject. But you feel that you are in the right. If you were then you wouldnt be getting deported now would you?
[/quote]

you cant give me advise becuse your in noway qualified in uk matters regarding the outrageous red tape over here.while i appreciate your words your looking at this from the sponger angle always.
if there is one piece of good advice that i can give you after all my life experiences is that there are two side to every coin and you would do well try walk a few feet in my shoes before thinking the worst. inface lets hear a little about you and your life and employment!
il take it all in and then offer unbiast comments


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.
> 
> im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation


Dude it is you that needs to learn and gain from this conversation. Your not educating anyone. I've taken in all the information that you've put fourth. I've given you some of the best advice anyone is goign to give you on this subject. But you feel that you are in the right. If you were then you wouldnt be getting deported now would you?
[/quote]

you cant give me advise becuse your in noway qualified in uk matters regarding the outrageous red tape over here.while i appreciate your words your looking at this from the sponger angle always.
if there is one piece of good advice that i can give you after all my life experiences is that there are two side to every coin and you would do well try walk a few feet in my shoes before thinking the worst. inface lets hear a little about you and your life and employment!
il take it all in and then offer unbiast comments
[/quote]

i'm more qualified than you and for your information ive been in the same job since i was 18 (im 38 now) and ive paid tax and national insurance every single bloody week of those 20 years , so dont bother telling me your so hard-done-by .


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.
> 
> im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation


Dude it is you that needs to learn and gain from this conversation. Your not educating anyone. I've taken in all the information that you've put fourth. I've given you some of the best advice anyone is goign to give you on this subject. But you feel that you are in the right. If you were then you wouldnt be getting deported now would you?
[/quote]

you cant give me advise becuse your in noway qualified in uk matters regarding the outrageous red tape over here.while i appreciate your words your looking at this from the sponger angle always.
if there is one piece of good advice that i can give you after all my life experiences is that there are two side to every coin and you would do well try walk a few feet in my shoes before thinking the worst. inface lets hear a little about you and your life and employment!
il take it all in and then offer unbiast comments
[/quote]

i'm more qualified than you and for your information ive been in the same job since i was 18 (im 38 now) and ive paid tax and national insurance every single bloody week of those 20 years , so dont bother telling me your so hard-done-by .
[/quote]

we are all within reason the authors of our own destiny the fact that youve worked in the same place for 20 years is a waste of life unless your happy .and if you are happy then good but dont give me a hard time for taking advantage of a system thats if it wasnt in place you would soon moan about


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> where do you get this 'ENTITLED' rubbish from ?


READ WHAT I SAY PROPERLY YOUR JUST LOOKING STUPID OTHERWISE.

im here to be judged and obviously im being really honest with you but unless you take in the information i give you then how will you ever gain anything from this conversation
[/quote]


> if this fine country is going to offer me the thing that im ENTITLED to then i would be fool to refuse


there you go

we are all within reason the authors of our own destiny the fact that youve worked in the same place for 20 years is a waste of life unless your happy .and if you are happy then good but dont give me a hard time for taking advantage of a system thats if it wasnt in place you would soon moan about


> its official...you are cluelees mate


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> dont give me a hard time for taking advantage of a system thats if it wasnt in place you would soon moan about


WHAT!!!! We would moan if the system that allows foreigners to come to our country and sponge of our tax payers, didnt exist? righto


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

quality aint he piranhasrule....makes us laugh anyway


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> quality aint he piranhasrule....makes us laugh anyway


if in anyway iv made you happy and laugh then im glad.
hopefully iv also made the uk forum a little more contraversal and educational


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what about 'BO'?

you just got mannered up there didn't you


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> what about 'BO'?
> 
> you just got mannered up there didn't you


you seem a nice guy but the one thing for certain is that it will never be you that "manners" me

but if you wanna hang onto others coat tales like a nark thats fine but id rather you acted like a man and stood up for yourself


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im closing this as your just trading insults now.

Once again its the system that is at fault, not the people who have decided to take advantage of it. If you saw a chance for a better way of life for you, and more importantly your (future)family then you'd take it, and dont try and tell me otherwise as you'd eother be lying or must be stupid!!

And in regards to your personal situation Patriot...Id rather someone like you, who said your going to work once you've got a work permit, stayed in this country rather than those who live off beneifts all their lives. And that includes people who were born here.

If you want to carry this on, without the personal insults, then PM me. Until then its staying shut as the UK section isnt for this.


----------

